# Muslin backdrops on the cheap



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure which section to post this in, so I'll post it here.  
I'm looking for sites which sell backgrounds cheap.  I have been using black and white king size bed sheets which has served its purpose well, however, I'd like some a little more professional, but I don't want to spend $300+ per BG right now.  Anyone able to point me to a site where I can find it cheaper?  Also any good sites for props on the cheap?


Thanks


----------



## Pirate (Nov 13, 2006)

Try www.backdropoutlet.com        they have a huge selection and some of the best specials in the business.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I think I have visited that site before.  I found this one too: Amvona.com which is quite reasonable like $50-80 for many until you get to their specialty/holiday/kids ones.  Anyone shopped there before?  Reputable?


----------



## Starlite (Nov 13, 2006)

What about these?

http://stores.ebay.com/BACKDROP-OUTLET

http://stores.ebay.com/assiabackgrounds


I didn't know there was a big difference between one background and another...   what is usually the difference?


----------



## puckhed33 (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.2dreammaker.com

This is also an ebay seller. I bought a set of strobes from them on ebay cheaper than on the site.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Nov 13, 2006)

www.silverlakephoto.com

register and win a chance to get a free backdrop or 150 dollars worth of stuff.  Also they have a photo contest where the winner gets a backdrop.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 13, 2006)

Starlite said:
			
		

> What about these?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/BACKDROP-OUTLET
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for that site!  I never thought it would be possible to find CHEAP backdrops.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I saw muslin backdrops starting at 30.00 on the adorama site.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.  I had kind of forgotten about ebay.  I checked there previously and saw just a bunch of that digital BG crap that you photoshop in to a pic, and then never really checked back on it.  Looks like that's the place for adding some variety cheaply.  

Just an idea for the mods, but maybe there could be a sticky on one of the forums for websites or ideas that others stumble across for building your very own cheapo studio.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a couple of the cheap ones from ebay, and they are just that cheap!  Have to read the adds carefully.  They say muslin type or some other funny wordings.  Materail is thin as well.  Get what you pay for.  They work but definately not something that will last a lifetime or even half.  Also watch the sizes on the cheaper ones.  And check the prices carefully.  Most jack up the shipping to make the proffit.  Sell the background cheap but charge $10- $20 to ship a 1# box.

I did get one I really like just wish it was a bit bigger.  Just be carefull on ebay.  If one person sells it.  Most likely several others do as well.  Ebay is not always cheapest either!


----------



## Starlite (Nov 14, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Thank you for that site!  I never thought it would be possible to find CHEAP backdrops.




glad I could have the chance to give back a little, cause this forum has really helped me a lot! :mrgreen: :heart:


----------



## Starlite (Nov 14, 2006)

puckhed33 said:
			
		

> http://www.2dreammaker.com
> 
> This is also an ebay seller. I bought a set of strobes from them on ebay cheaper than on the site.




How are those strobes working for you?

Can you post a link to them??

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 14, 2006)

I have bought a lot of things from Amvona. I've never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## Starlite (Nov 14, 2006)

benhasajeep said:
			
		

> I have a couple of the cheap ones from ebay, and they are just that cheap!  Have to read the adds carefully.  They say muslin type or some other funny wordings.  Materail is thin as well.  Get what you pay for.  They work but definately not something that will last a lifetime or even half.  Also watch the sizes on the cheaper ones.  And check the prices carefully.  Most jack up the shipping to make the proffit.  Sell the background cheap but charge $10- $20 to ship a 1# box.
> 
> I did get one I really like just wish it was a bit bigger.  Just be carefull on ebay.  If one person sells it.  Most likely several others do as well.  Ebay is not always cheapest either!




what is a good size to get?  I mean, I'm sure this depends, but can someone give me a standard size that most normally works?

Also, can you tell what the cheap backgrounds problems are?  I'd like to know what to be careful of....

for example, if they are "thin", what problem is caused by that?  (I'm a total newbie)


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 14, 2006)

photoworld365 is also a seller on ebay that offers lighting for reasonable amounts.

you may want to check this set up out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-STROBES-LIGHTING-PRO-COMPLETE-STUDIO-KIT-3-BACKDROPS_W0QQitemZ190048520881QQihZ009QQcategoryZ79006QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Starlite (Nov 14, 2006)

skyonfire said:
			
		

> photoworld365 is also a seller on ebay that offers lighting for reasonable amounts.
> 
> you may want to check this set up out.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-STROBES-LIGHTING-PRO-COMPLETE-STUDIO-KIT-3-BACKDROPS_W0QQitemZ190048520881QQihZ009QQcategoryZ79006QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





wow, that seems like an L of a deal! 


i wonder if the veterans agree?


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know if they will agree.. But I have been using it for about 2 months now.. and I've had no problems as of yet. And it does come with a 12 month warranty.


----------



## Starlite (Nov 14, 2006)

skyonfire said:
			
		

> I don't know if they will agree.. But I have been using it for about 2 months now.. and I've had no problems as of yet. And it does come with a 12 month warranty.




Can I see any of your pics?


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 14, 2006)

look up any of my posts in the portrait and wedding gallery.. or pm me and I can send em to ya..


----------



## puckhed33 (Nov 14, 2006)

Starlite said:
			
		

> How are those strobes working for you?
> 
> Can you post a link to them??
> 
> thanks:thumbup:


I have not really had a chance to play with them yet. Pretty basic but for the price it's a starter. I paid about $65 including s/h. This seller is also known as romaphoto.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&item=190032529641&rd =1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Corry (Nov 14, 2006)

You can also read the article I posted, and make your own for around $40-$50.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/node/20


----------



## Corry (Nov 14, 2006)

Starlite said:
			
		

> *what is a good size to get? * I mean, I'm sure this depends, but can someone give me a standard size that most normally works?
> 
> Also, can you tell what the cheap backgrounds problems are?  I'd like to know what to be careful of....
> 
> for example, if they are "thin", what problem is caused by that?  (I'm a total newbie)



I use a 10'X20' backdrop, and personally, I wish it were a bit wider.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 15, 2006)

Starlite said:
			
		

> wow, that seems like an L of a deal!
> 
> 
> i wonder if the veterans agree?


 
Stay away!  Low powered lights, warranty is less the light tubes, and it only mentions modeling bulb replaceable.  The lights only have half and full power settings.  They list a range of light value (5100K to 5500K) which indicates they don't put out a consistant light (could be the half / full setting?).

If you want to save money buy cheaper stands and accessories on ebay.  But at least get a decent light.  Not saying pay a fortune, but does buying a really cheap light and saving $50-$100 better than getting a better unit that is more consistant and can be adjusted (power levels) and fixed by you (replaceable light tube)?

I have inexpensive no name lights from ebay, but they are not bottom of the barrel cheap ones.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 15, 2006)

Starlite said:
			
		

> what is a good size to get? I mean, I'm sure this depends, but can someone give me a standard size that most normally works?
> 
> Also, can you tell what the cheap backgrounds problems are? I'd like to know what to be careful of....
> 
> for example, if they are "thin", what problem is caused by that? (I'm a total newbie)


 
I will start with thin.  I cannot leave my backdrop stands up all the time, nor the room to have everyone on its own bar.  So I have to get out what I want to use and when done put it away.  The thiner ones will have less of a longevity.  Also they seem to wrinkle more.

Size really deppends on what you are taking a picture of.  Head or full bust shots you might get away with a 6'x9' (smallest ones I have seen).  But for full on body shots, you will need a longer muslin to not only go up the wall but also cover the floor (if you want same for wall and floor).

Width deppends on how large the item is or if its a family.  Have to remember the lens works on angles (say 24 deg view).  Your background needs to cover the lens view.  The further away the camera is from the background the wider it needs to be.


----------



## Starlite (Nov 15, 2006)

benhasajeep said:
			
		

> Stay away!  Low powered lights, warranty is less the light tubes, and it only mentions modeling bulb replaceable.  The lights only have half and full power settings.  They list a range of light value (5100K to 5500K) which indicates they don't put out a consistant light (could be the half / full setting?).
> 
> If you want to save money buy cheaper stands and accessories on ebay.  But at least get a decent light.  Not saying pay a fortune, but does buying a really cheap light and saving $50-$100 better than getting a better unit that is more consistant and can be adjusted (power levels) and fixed by you (replaceable light tube)?
> 
> I have inexpensive no name lights from ebay, but they are not bottom of the barrel cheap ones.




Thanks!!

I'm still researching, and I guess I better continue that, before I make any further purchases...


----------



## Starlite (Nov 15, 2006)

benhasajeep said:
			
		

> I will start with thin.  I cannot leave my backdrop stands up all the time, nor the room to have everyone on its own bar.  So I have to get out what I want to use and when done put it away.  The thiner ones will have less of a longevity.  Also they seem to wrinkle more.
> 
> Size really deppends on what you are taking a picture of.  Head or full bust shots you might get away with a 6'x9' (smallest ones I have seen).  But for full on body shots, you will need a longer muslin to not only go up the wall but also cover the floor (if you want same for wall and floor).
> 
> Width deppends on how large the item is or if its a family.  Have to remember the lens works on angles (say 24 deg view).  Your background needs to cover the lens view.  The further away the camera is from the background the wider it needs to be.




Thanks benhasajeep!  That helps.:mrgreen:


----------



## Starlite (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok I'm looking at the Backdrop outlet site, and I'm seeing backdrops for like $150.............   http://www.backdropoutlet.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_24_32&products_id=173


Now I'm a total newb, so please excuse my ignorance, but why are these that price, and on Ebay you can find them for 20 and 30 bucks?  What are the differences, to warrant such a difference in price?


----------



## Starlite (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok now I'm REALLY confused...............  and kinda tripped out, because I JUST started browsing on Ebay, and came across Backdrop Outlet Store on Ebay!!!

and their backdrops there, some are under 20 bucks!!


can someone tell me what warrants the HUGE difference in price, between a backdrop of 20 bucks, and a backdrop of 150 bucks?


----------



## Starlite (Nov 30, 2006)

and can anyone tell me what "Chromakey" is, and how it differs from Muslin?

http://cgi.ebay.com/9x10-Chromakey-...0QQihZ009QQcategoryZ79005QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Starlite (Dec 1, 2006)

anyone?


Bueller??


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 1, 2006)

From what I can tell...'Chromakey' is just a background with a uniform color.  Which can be used as is...or can be easily 'removed' to allow a different background to be used.  Examples would be the blue or green screens that they use in movie making.  They also use something similar for weather forecasters on TV...so that they can put the map/screen behind them.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2006)

Starlite said:
			
		

> and can anyone tell me what "Chromakey" is, and how it differs from Muslin?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/9x10-Chromakey-Chroma-Key-Green-Screen-Muslin-Backdrop_W0QQitemZ190056281820QQihZ009QQcategoryZ79005QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Mike is exactly right.  It's a background that is made specifically for pulling the subject off the background, and placing them on a digital one.  For instance, I shoot childrens sports and team photos, and that is what we use.  We then remove the images of the kids, and place them on the corresponding sport background.


----------



## Starlite (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks Mike and Princess!


now do you have any idea why there is such a difference in the prices on these?   even the ones from the same company?!?!?!?!??


----------



## Starlite (Dec 5, 2006)

bump for anyone


----------



## Starlite (Dec 13, 2006)

no one knows why?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry...I have no idea.  My first guess would be quality/performance.

Ford sells the Focus...but also sells the Mustang GT and the Navigator.  They are all vehicles...but the price varies greatly.  This may be an extreme example...but do you get the gist?


----------



## Starlite (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks Mike..


seems to me like there is a lot more to a background, then just the color then!

I don't know, I thought this would be a good topic for folks to talk about more...


I guess I'm in the minority on that.


Well I have ordered one, so I will report back when it arrives, but thanks again.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure how many of us have actual backgrounds...it's probably not very many.  I'm planning on getting some...so I look forward to your feedback.

I've been using white bed sheets, for high key backgrounds.  I had a shoot last night, so I bought two more yesterday...when I got there, they had a white sheet of their own...and they gave it to me afterward...so now I have at least 4 white sheets.

I should have a toga party


----------



## HopePhotography (Apr 12, 2009)

oldnavy170 said:


> Thank you for that site! I never thought it would be possible to find CHEAP backdrops.


 
If you have some time on your hands and want to make your own muslin backdrops you can visit DIY.com. There's an instructable that will walk you through how to make it and the materials that you will need. They are only about $20.00 or $30.00 to make and the creations are endless.


----------

